# PS3 Update 2.50



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Just a heads up to all with a PS3 - the update is available to download now :thumb:


----------



## BigDoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Cheers! :thumb:
Anything new in it?


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Not much.

"The update includes support for the official PS3 bluetooth adapter, automatic shutdown after downloading, Flash 9 support and more"


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hadn't updated mine for a while, so with my new faster broadband and proper wired connection was a joy to download and update. Videos seem to work better online now....


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, downloading as we type :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

For those interested the new PS3 bluetooth headset (which this update supports) is getting some great reviews. It comes 'free' or bundled with the game Socom confrontation which can be had very cheaply at www.game.co.uk (pre order) for £29.99 or £26.99 if you use quidco!


----------

